# Did preseed lubricant help me get pregnant naturally??? 1st time ever



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm now 45.5 years

I had been trying for 8 years and couldn't get pregnant.

I Had 3 x iuis
2 icsi's

Finally on 3rd icsi with immune treatment I fell pregnant and had a healthy baby when I was 43 years. Treatment at ARGC

After my pregnancy I became dry, so I searched the internet and I came across a lubricant. I read that a lady had become pregnant using this lubricant. I thought no chance, it would never happen to me, but I thought I'd give it a go, really not expecting anything. 8 months after using it at the age of 45.5 I have found myself pregnant naturally and it's first time pregnant naturally ever.

I usually ovulate on day 13, I'd heard it was best to have intercourse on day 8, but I can't remember whether I done it on day 8 that time.

Whatever made it work this time, I don't know, Only thing different was that I used the preseed product and fell pregnant. I was using half of the sachet to make it go further, but on the time I fell pregnant I inserted all the lubricant from the sachet.

http://www.google.com (best place to look)/acatalog/Pre-S

I thought I've got to share this news if it would just only help one person.

Good luck to you all
Susanah

/links


----------



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

I'd also like to add that I had a bible next to my bed, I'd hold the bible each night and say a prayer.


----------



## carina45 (Jun 28, 2007)

it's great to hear your news, i too am 45 and use pre-seed around ovulation but nothing has happened yet.  My FSH is not great (17) and next week i will be having a Hycosy test (testing the fallopian tubes) and if that comes back clear, moving on to IUI.  I still live in the hope of conceiving naturally, even at my age and my consultant said that even though rare, it is still possible as i am ovulating.  I'm just keeping fingers crossed and i hope to have same news as you in he not too distant future.


----------



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

Dear Carina

I really hope it works for you. My husband took wellman and I also (though I don't know whether this has any significance) took eye q liquid from Boots.

Please get in touch if it works.

It's recommended to have intercourse well before ovulation

I'll pray for you

Susanah


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Huge  Susanah - have just started using pre-seed myself!

carina45  -  for you!


----------



## Kitten 41 (Dec 15, 2005)

Susanah

ME TOO!!!    I was using preseed!!  I was on month my second months of Clomid BUT I was deffo using PreSeed with it!!  MMMmmm - wonder if thats what made the difference....  

Helen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry to be rude but can I just check that you ladies with pre-seed are over 40? 

if so, congratulations and I'm going out to buy the stuff NOW....

(if you are 22, congratulations all the same)


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi ladies
I turned 40 in january...have been dying to join this board!!    I have given up on treatment as have had 6 iuis and 3 ivfs  all BFN...am now using preseed and have started again with DHEA...Am still hoping for miracle conception! Its a really nice product actually! watch this space andfingers crossed for all those trying it!!
Pobby x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Anna - Yup, I was 40 last August and use it, as required!


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

This is really interesting! 

I've never tried pre-seed as have never felt dry, (quite the opposite in fact!) and always thought 'nature knows best' so I just go natural. However there can be no harm in trying this as an added bonus can there?

I'll have to hide the tube from my DP though as he's fed up of the subject of ttc and doesn't want to know all the ins and outs anymore. Will just have to pretend that I'm extra horny!


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

I read that lubricants can act as a spermicide, and can kill off sperm.

I don't know about this one, but it is worth thinking about before using.

Brighton


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies - read this post and was soooo glad - I am relatively new to FF and when I joined this thread I finally felt glad that I have a "place" - I am 40 in May so I hope that you don't mind me joining with you.

Just got some pre seed and about to use it for first time this cycle - also taking Agnus Castus, cough syrup, fish oils, etc. 

Susanah, without wanting to make you feel awkward about TMI!!!  please can you give me some practical directions on using it - to be honest does not look that easy and feel if get it wrong it could all "escape". I too wanted to use half tube because it is expensive (makes me so mad that "they" profit from our misery ), to make it go further! When should I insert it from your experience?

Any advice would be so gratefully received - the doctors have written me off conceiving naturally because of my endometriosis and DHs "sperm issues" - but I feel a renewed positive energy coming from all you lovely ladies on FF that I keep hope alive despite what THEY say!

Looking forward to your anecdotes!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Brighton - this lub is different, as it is sperm friendly, unlike others e.g. K Y Jelly!

nbr1968  -


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Ann_P said:


> This is really interesting!
> 
> I've never tried pre-seed as have never felt dry, (quite the opposite in fact!) and always thought 'nature knows best' so I just go natural. However there can be no harm in trying this as an added bonus can there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Armi I'm glad I'm not the only one. All the best with your hiding techniques!


----------



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Nbr1968

I made sure that the preseed that I used came in an applicator. I wouldn't buy the sachets as I think it would be difficult to insert it in far enough.
I don't get a chance to read this site much these days as I'm quite busy. Very suprised to see the responces and nice to read about you all.

I had a misscarriage at 9.5 weeks, but I'm back to using the preseed lubricant.

You just insert the applicator in and squeeze the contents out. You can stand up, lie down anyway as long as it goes in. I aim to get the lubricant inside high.

I have to say, I also took eye q liquid orally from Holland and Barrett (in a silver bottle). 3 teas spoons a day. I ate strawberries everyday and took a brisk for 20 mins walk twice a week.

Good luck to you all. 
xxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Finally ordered some preseed so waiting for my high and peak days.


----------



## Kitten 41 (Dec 15, 2005)

worked for me!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

[fly]CD13 LOW [/fly]


----------

